# How to Stain unfinished Red oak Stairs



## carves (Mar 6, 2010)

*Need advise on how to Stain unfinished Red oak Stairs*

Hi all.I just had Unfinished Red Oak Stairs installed along with gaurd rails with balusters and hand rails all in Red Oak.I need advise on how to protect and Stain the stairs,and all so the Rails and balusters.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

If you're not matching stains of something else,why stain?
RO is light enough to brighten up an area, a light oak stain may bring out the grain.For a finish I like oil based satin poly thinned with mineral spirits and wiped on, let dry,lightly sand with 320 repeat till you get the desired thickness.JMO


----------



## carves (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm new to this kind of this situation.I never stained stairs before.I stained 6 panel pine door's and moulding's using MinWax stains and they came out great,but knowing that you dont walk on door's and moulding's,I'm sure the method to preparing stairs could be almost simular to doing hard wood floor's.The stairs right now are still covered with Construction papper.I'm still under renovations.I know the stairs are going to need cleaning and a little bit of light sanding over certain areas of wood filler.I would just like to know what i need to protect and bring out the luster of the stairs along with the hand rails and baluster's.I always loved the color of wood since I was a kid,But I never bothered to ask about the kind of Method's that are used to staining and protecting wood.I just never gotten around to a big Project like this one.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

well you first have to make a few choices. 
1. Keep it natural or stain
2.if you do stain, do you want an even color throughout and hide the grain of the wood or do you want to highlight the darker grains in the wood, because this will tell you what type of stain to use. Pigment stain lodges in the large early wood of the pores highlighting them, but doesn't match the color of the dense late wood. pigment/dye combinations, most oilbase minwax stains are in this catagory, will color the different grains more evenly. Straight up dye stains will color both grains the most evenly of all stains.
3.Pick a film finish. Being a staircase it will take a lot of abuse so I will only recommend using a varnish or a waterbased product. It is a very strong finish and easy to apply with a brush. You must sand in between coats to create a mechanical bond with the previous coat.Use 220 grit for this sanding.apply 3-4 coats. Thin the first couple of coats with mineral spirits to help penetrate the pores. This will make for a smoother finish on the handrails. I wouldnt bother on the treads or risers.

Make sure all mill marks are sanded before you start anything!


----------

